# Glow-in-the-dark Stickers?



## riffz (Jan 22, 2009)

Does anyone know where I could get glow-in-the-dark stickers or tiles? I always see glowing cubes, but what's the point if you can't tell the stickers apart?


----------



## JohnnyA (Jan 22, 2009)

I thought they had different shapes so you can tell them apart. So square, diamond, circle, etc.


----------



## panyan (Jan 22, 2009)

i dont think it is possible to make all colours glow in the dark, only red green and blue i think...


----------



## (X) (Jan 22, 2009)

panyan said:


> i dont think it is possible to make all colours glow in the dark, only red green and blue i think...



yeah, it's impossible to make yellow and white glow in the dark...

I think it's the colours you mentioned that is hard to get to glow in the dark


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 22, 2009)

There are a few things you can do:
- Get a glow in the dark cube, then use special hole punches (the ones with different designs) on the stickers
- Get any color cube, buy some glow in the dark sticker sheets, and draw the shapes on it 
Try to use omnidirectional shapes (square, circle, X, etc) otherwise you have to orient the centers.


----------



## shelley (Jan 22, 2009)

You could use fluorescent stickers and cube under black lights (UV lights)


----------



## riffz (Jan 22, 2009)

Hmm... that sucks. I was hoping you could get normal colours, not shapes. I just wanna cube in the dark!


----------



## iseldoff (Jan 12, 2012)

Bump someone please rectify this situation ASAP


----------



## izovire (Jan 12, 2012)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm... 

I can try to figure something out with Izo Stickers... but this probably won't be cheap, nor will the quality be that great. 

Also, how would there be 6 different colors that work well in the dark? Without normal light, seeing the colors can be difficult.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jan 12, 2012)

izovire said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...
> 
> I can try to figure something out with Izo Stickers... but this probably won't be cheap, nor will the quality be that great.
> 
> Also, how would there be 6 different colors that work well in the dark? Without normal light, seeing the colors can be difficult.


 
Maybe with we add a cut out on the sticker, it will allow us to distinguish the different colors? Still that's comp illegal


----------



## uriel rubik (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a glow in the dark cube with transparent stickers, so I can solve it in the dark w/o shapes


----------



## WalkedCrib8 (Sep 6, 2016)

riffz said:


> Does anyone know where I could get glow-in-the-dark stickers or tiles? I always see glowing cubes, but what's the point if you can't tell the stickers apart?


find some glow in the dark paint, then put clear stickers over it, that your best option


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Sep 6, 2016)

Olivers Stickers does some glow in the dark stickers ... 
http://oliverstickers.com/glow-in-the-dark-3x3x3.html

http://oliverstickers.com/glow-in-the-dark-stickers


----------

